# DD math doesnt add up



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Their automatic signup bonus is a bunch of fancy bells and whistles. Complete 250 rides and earn a guaranteed $1750. That averages out to $7 a delivery. Apparently if you somehow complete 250 rides and fall short of earning $1750, DD will make up the difference. Who the hell is out there averaging less than $7 a delivery? I average $10 per delivery on Waitr.

I’ve been signed up for DD for 3 weeks and I’ve only completed 1 Delivery just so their customer support can stop texting and calling me about having my account closed due to inactivity. I just wanted to have an alternative to Waitr when Waitr is slow. There is no way I’ll manage 250 rides on DD in 90 days (68 days now) but I just thought it was kind of an insult to my intelligence for them to keep texting me updates on my progress to their made up bonus that means absolutely nothing as if it’s a bonus that’s worth chasing. Now if they were giving out an additional $1750 for completing 250 Rides that is a completely different ballgame.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> Their automatic signup bonus is a bunch of fancy bells and whistles. Complete 250 rides and earn a guaranteed $1750. That averages out to $7 a delivery. Apparently if you somehow complete 250 rides and fall short of earning $1750, DD will make up the difference. Who the hell is out there averaging less than $7 a delivery? I average $10 per delivery on Waitr.
> 
> I've been signed up for DD for 3 weeks and I've only completed 1 Delivery just so their customer support can stop texting and calling me about having my account closed due to inactivity. I just wanted to have an alternative to Waitr when Waitr is slow. There is no way I'll manage 250 rides on DD in 90 days (68 days now) but I just thought it was kind of an insult to my intelligence for them to keep texting me updates on my progress to their made up bonus that means absolutely nothing as if it's a bonus that's worth chasing. Now if they were giving out an additional $1750 for completing 250 Rides that is a completely different ballgame.


Well duh, thats what they want to do. To trick stupid drivers into thinking that is a bonus, and not a guarantee, even though you can read the GUARANTEE word in the promotion. There is a lot of undocumented people working gig jobs right now, so they dont know better. These companies will always try to get the better of them. Sad part is that they wont even know it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

About a month ago dd sent me an email saying referral bonus was $10,000 😵, about an hour later they sent me an email saying they made a mistake 😠.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Get used to the shenanigans. There's plenty more, where that came from.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You have only begun to get jerked 'round by DD. Just wait until those $3 deliveries inundate your phone.


----------

